# Laptop sugg., long-lasting needed



## AThornquist (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey all,

My Dell laptop that has lasted me about 7 years is starting not to work very well. I have the feeling that it may die any day, which would be unfortunate considering the files and resources I have on it. Thus, I want to buy a new laptop before I "have" to buy a new one, and I would appreciate your help in finding a good match for me if you are tech savvy.

Here are the qualities I'm looking for:
1) It is primarily for student activities, so it mostly needs the basics of a disc drive, office tools (e.g., Word, or its equivalent), solid internet connection, etc. but it also needs to be able to handle a lot of audio files and some video, and it needs a camera for Skype. 

2) I'm willing to fork out the cash for a good investment in quality and _longevity_, so I'm willing to pay around $1,500 if necessary. I want to be as cost-effective as possible not merely in the moment but with the years ahead in consideration. Thus, I'd rather spend more now if that means my computer costs will be lower over time.

3) Mac versus Windows is no concern to me. I'll choose whichever would suit my purposes best. 


So brothers and sisters, does any particular machine come to your mind that I should check out? 

Thank you!


----------



## Curt (Jun 20, 2012)

My Mac Book Pro has served me well, has a good battery life, and is relatively light. I have been very pleased with it. This is NOT a _Mac Uber Alles_ thing.


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 20, 2012)

That is one option I've been considering. Thanks for the suggestion. Are you using the 13 or 15 inch?


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2012)

We've been pleased with the Toshiba Satellite series.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2012)

My Sony Vaio has been a very good computer after the Acer I had forever died.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jun 20, 2012)

This should be the last place you ever need to look. 

My 13" Macbook Pro does everything I could ever ask for and more. I would highly recommend it if you are looking for something that is simple yet powerful and will last you for many many years to come.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jun 20, 2012)

My Macbook has done me good. I open up that bad boy and he's ready to go. The long lasting battery charge, ease of use, connects easily to iPhone/iPod/Gmail are some of the features that I love about it. It backs up really easily to an external hard drive too. Way, way, way superior to my old Dell.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it's generally agreed that Apples usually last longer than PCs. There is a question of price tradeoff. When my last computer died, I really wanted longevity and thought about going Mac, but I got a great deal on a refurbished Lenovo Thinkpad Edge for about $400. Thinkpads are known for having a very high build quality and also for being very comfortable for writing on (my primary use). So, I went Lenovo and am very happy, but I also could have gone MacBook.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2012)

My wife and I have had excellent service from Toshiba Sattelites, having drug mine all around the US and it being a "Katrina survivor" as well. I would replace this one with another Sattelite, or go Mac for the lightness (I travel a lot).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 20, 2012)

My experience in the PC world is that Sony laptops were very good, but the quality has slipped some. They also tend to be more equipped for video tasks (usually full HD monitors, HMDI out, Blu-Ray disc drives, etc) that you will not necessarily need. For longevity, I would not get a Dell or Toshiba. Personal experience, but I have seen too many of both die within 3 years (not my own). I am personally getting a Lenovo ThinkPad next (it is being shipped to me now). I have heard very good things about them, and their reputation for durability in the business world is legendary.

Please note that the above is written in the context of my not even considering getting a Mac (I have no interest at all).


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Andrew,

Here's a new MacBook Pro 15in 2.2GHz i7 4GB RAM, 500GB Harddrive for $1,599, $4.99 shipping (no tax if you don't live in Vermont): MacBook Pro 15in 2.2GHz i7 4GB/500GB | Small Dog Electronics

Macs are hardy yet fine-tuned machines; I've never used anything else except when I've been away from home w/o a computer and had to use what I could. I've bought from Small Dog Electronics before and they're great.

This model has everything you wanted, except the office tools, but there are Open Source free suites available, plus the basic Apple iWork office software goes for $79.

Or one could go this route: the Apple Store is selling 13in MBPs starting at $1,199 (not including tax), and one can configure it to stay in your budget (free shipping): Configure - Apple Store (U.S.)

I would add/configure it to 8GB RAM for $100 more, and add another 250GB to the HD for another $100, to total before taxes $1,399. Extra RAM and HD memory keep it up to speed for years to come.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 20, 2012)

Both our Toshiba Satellites have lasted longer than five years with being dragged everywhere.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jun 20, 2012)

Scottish Lass said:


> Both our Toshiba Satellites have lasted longer than five years with being dragged everywhere.



Both of ours are on late year 6.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 17, 2012)

Andrew, so what did you get? Don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jul 17, 2012)

If you're still a student, check out the education store discounts (should be on Apple store homepage somewhere). Should get about $100 off, I think. I'd go MacBook Pro, 13". The 15" is nice, but for what you need to do, 13" should be fine. It's what I have. For reference too, I bought my first Mac (not a Pro, a regular MacBook) refurbished for about $900 I think, and four years later sold it for $300. So they retain value much better than any PC than I've seen.


----------



## Wayne (Jul 17, 2012)

If you haven't purchased yet, and regardless of whether you buy a mac or a pc, in either case I would make sure that you get a solid state hard-drive. After some years, my Dell developed an annoying high pitched fan whine, something you would never have to put up with on a solid state machine.


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 17, 2012)

Wayne said:


> After some years, my Dell developed an annoying high pitched fan whine, something you would never have to put up with on a solid state machine.



Maybe not, if it's a cooling fan that's whining.

I also have an old Satellite: purchased in 2003 for $450 from Office Depot as an emergency computer for my wife, whose brand new Mac iBook G4 failed after 2 weeks, defying the Apple Geniuses and being sent to the factory twice for logic board issues. 

When the iBook came back my wife had already fallen for the Toshiba and she used it for 5 years before upgrading. The Mac was placed on a closet shelf--it ended up being a dead-end: you couldn't install a windows emulator, you were stuck with an old version of Safari (which would not work on our state govt. websites), etc. Apple burned us as customers by that model.

I took over the Tosh after my wife upgraded, and now use it as a back up computer and a processor for an electronic MIDI organ I built. 

But, it did have problems--I'm a gadget tinkerer and enjoyed fixing it. The display went bad after 4 years, but I found a replacement display for around $40 and stuck it in. The cooling fan started whining badly after 5 years, so I took it apart, added a dab of graphite lubricant in the axle, soldered the housing back together, and put it back in. That was 4 years ago and it's still quiet. I think I also replaced keyboard contacts, but I can't remember if it was this machine or another. I added as much memory as XP could handle, too.

The 9-year old machine is still solid, and lately I've been using it to run Adobe Illustrator, PS, and Acrobat for certain projects.

But, I sort of lean toward Lenovo as well if you aren't a fix-it sort of fellow. I had one where I previously worked--it was 5 years old when I got it and I used it hard for another 3 before its hard drive fizzled.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks, everyone, for your input! It helped a lot, and I decided to get my first Mac. I love it so far. It is a Macbook Pro 13", 2.9 GHz Intel Core i7, 8g ram, 750g HD. I received a free $100 Apple store card since I am a student, and I also received Office 2008 from my step-dad. This is, beyond comparison, the best computer I have ever owned. Praise the Lord!


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 18, 2012)

I have used both PC's and Mac and I would never (if possible) go back to PC's. Mac's are much better quality and much easier to use once you get the hang of it.


----------



## CuriousNdenver (Jul 18, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your input! It helped a lot, and I decided to get my first Mac. I love it so far. It is a Macbook Pro 13", 2.9 GHz Intel Core i7, 8g ram, 750g HD. I received a free $100 Apple store card since I am a student, and I also received Office 2008 from my step-dad. This is, beyond comparison, the best computer I have ever owned. Praise the Lord!



I'm jealous.

I'm using a ThinkPad W520 with an I7 processor and 8GB Ram. It's nice, but I regret not taking the plunge and going to a Mac. I can't wait to get away from the Windows OS.


----------



## Francisco Luna (Jul 18, 2012)

Good Morning!....this one is a TOSHIBA Satellite, 6 months old....previous one that I sold when moving from California a year ago was a Sony Vaio.......VERY pleased with both. When buying this one was talking with the guys at BESTBUY, and one guy was telling me that with the money spend on a MAC, the equivalent on a standard PC is way much more machine.......I would go with a nice VAIO!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 18, 2012)

AThornquist said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your input! It helped a lot, and I decided to get my first Mac. I love it so far. It is a Macbook Pro 13", 2.9 GHz Intel Core i7, 8g ram, 750g HD. I received a free $100 Apple store card since I am a student, and I also received Office 2008 from my step-dad. This is, beyond comparison, the best computer I have ever owned. Praise the Lord!



Congrats, brother. Aren't they just the coolest thing?


----------



## bookslover (Jul 18, 2012)

I wonder if Moses is able to look down at us from heaven - and feel jealous that he didn't have a personal computer when he was writing the Pentateuch!


----------

